# Your views + experiences with HGH/research peptides



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

As the title suggests.. 1st of all who do you think HGH/peptides benefit the most? And who do you think shouldn't use them? I read a lot of comments on hear saying that they are too advanced for most people.

Well, basically, I've spent a lot of time reading up about research peptides recently, I've more or less decided that I want to go on Ipamorelin & CJC-1293 for the next 5 months or so. But I'm not a bodybuilder, and I don't use steroids.. I'm 29 and I train hard minimum 5 days a week MMA and I plan to fight in Feb next year, I've had a re-occurring shoulder injury since my early 20's. The main reason I'm interested in increasing GH is for some added security when it comes to my shoulder, I'd like to be able to train hard for the next few months without being constantly paranoid about my shoulder... I've had to pull out of fights in the past due to injuries, I'm not getting any younger, and I want to optimise the next 3-4 years in terms of competitive fighting. Obviously any fat loss, muscle gain or greater feeling of well being are also welcome benefits that may assist me in the lead up to February. But the main benefit I'm hoping for is the ability to recover/prevent injury. So in your opinion, is there any reason why I shouldn't use HGH/peptides? Is it too advanced for someone like me?

Also, I was just interested in hearing experiences in terms of side effects.. I've heard of people becoming depressed when they stop using GH, has anyone experienced this themselves? Any other sides experienced using GH/peps either whilst using them or after use?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will certainly benefit from using peptides even if it was just for injury recovery but the results would be more over the 5month period although exact results cannot be predicted........firstly there is no such thing as CJC1293 there is only Mod GRF 1-29 if you are being sold CJC then it is a con and they are charging you over the odds for GRF.....

it is not that you can only use GH/Peptides if your advanced it is because the results are subtle so having a decent muscle base results can be seen easier than on a person with an underdeveloped physique.


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks mate, that's pretty much cleared up my concern... I'm not looking for any kind of miracle peptide to transform my physique, but some added security in terms of injury proneness is what I'm after, cant see why I shouldn't give it ago

I shall look into the CJC1293/Mod GRF 1-29 thing as as far as I'm aware I was buying CJC.. If I remember rightly GRF 1-29 is also a GHRH analog like CJC (or so called CJC), and is therefore used alongside GHRP as it is suggested CJC is used in articles I've read online?

Don't expect you to answer that.. I'll try to find out for myself.. Looks like I have to research this more than I first thought!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CJC is the acranim given to the 1293/5 peptide by the company that created it, this company no longer exists so there is a big chance companies are still selling MOD GRF 1-29 (has to be the modified version) because of the articles you have read and so is more popular but these articles are a little outdated now.......(info in them for peptide use is not just the names) and yes Mod GRF is a GHRH peptide....


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks again Pscarb.. I did actually read about this earlier.

I'm guessing its not OK to ask for peoples recommendations for online sites selling peptides?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

It probably best not ask but it seems to me cjc-1293 and mod grf are used synomalously. As would seem cjc-1295 without dac. Some people keep the naming nomenclature even though it's wrong because it's what people expect. But I don't really know, that's what I can gather.


----------



## DeDe (Feb 14, 2010)

I was taking 200mcg ghrp-6 and 100mcg mod grf(1-29) for nearly 8 months and in my opininon this stuff is working but can't be compared with real HGH. Before I started peptides I was doing 4iu hgh for 6months and I had much better effects from it. But I also know people saying that peptides are good as hgh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DeDe said:


> I was taking 200mcg ghrp-6 and 100mcg mod grf(1-29) for nearly 8 months and in my opininon this stuff is working but can't be compared with real HGH. Before I started peptides I was doing 4iu hgh for 6months and I had much better effects from it. But I also know people saying that peptides are good as hgh.


Clinical peptides are chinese ones not so much....you have to understand that all the studies that that show the results of these peptides use clinical grade peptides not the inferior chinese versions just as there is a huge difference between pharms GH over Generic clones


----------



## DeDe (Feb 14, 2010)

I understand that, but I also know that most of people over here can only access generic chinese compounds. I didn't say that those peptides didn't work as I had side effects that they usually give and source was fairly trustworthy and well known at the time. Im just saying that it's nice to try peptides and growth to compare results as it seems that they working slightly different on people.


----------



## struggler (Jul 26, 2011)

My own experiences with peptides so far are that the American sites that I've used will provide you with products that are night and day of a difference when compared with what China produces. I've read many comments from users of peptides claiming that they thought they'd be the holy grail, but they're not etc etc. Well if you are able to get your goodies from a quality source then you can really make a judgement call on how effective they are. Maybe you should order Chinese peps and American and see for yourself what the difference is.

I was running GHRP6 with GRF 1-29 w/o DAC, but changed to GHRP2 x 3 times daily.Most of my training is aimed around HIIT using body weight and or Kettlebells. I've found a huge increase in strength endurance, regularly surprising myself with work capacity, I am hungrier, but whether this is down to the increased work or the peps themselves I can't say. Recovery is also increased and I've found myself regularly training with a group of much younger guys as I can now keep up the almost daily pace. My waist has gone from 36 to 34 and I've dropped from 100kg to 94kg, again I'm unable to say whether the peps are responsible,I'm putting it down more to increased training days due to fast recovery.

If I can think of more I'll add more


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

From what I can make out, I'm guessing its fair to say that American sources are more likely to have pharmaceutical grade peps than Chinese, or European selling Chinese peps? I've emailed a few American sites to ask if they can confirm that their products are pharma grade but I haven't received any response.

Is it possible for anyone to PM me (assuming its within UKM rules) any American sources known to be pharma grade or likely to be pharma grade?

I want to be sure of what I'm using, I'd happily pay double for pharma grade instead of a Chinese UG firm for quality and peace of mind.



> My waist has gone from 36 to 34 and I've dropped from 100kg to 94kg, again I'm unable to say whether the peps are responsible,I'm putting it down more to increased training days due to fast recovery.


Thats exactly what I wanted to hear really, my reasons for wanting to experiment with peptides is hopefully to allow me to train at a higher intensity more often, and reduce my chances of re-occurring injuries getting in my way.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be interested in the above as well if it's within the rules.


----------



## struggler (Jul 26, 2011)

I said that I'd add more positive points when I could think of them. I've been running GHRP2 instead of 6, running it 3x along with Mod GRF. I've found a huge difference between the two peptides. After approx 10 days on GHRP2 I feel physically and mentally far more robust. I've had a rotator cuff injury since November 2010, currently I have no pain or weakness in my shoulder. This isn't something that has happened gradually, its just happened. I'd love to be more scientific about this and offer an explanation but I can't, maybe someone else has had the same sudden recovery from an injury, if so post it up as this is a major positive for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

struggler said:


> I said that I'd add more positive points when I could think of them. I've been running GHRP2 instead of 6, running it 3x along with Mod GRF. I've found a huge difference between the two peptides. After approx 10 days on GHRP2 I feel physically and mentally far more robust. I've had a rotator cuff injury since November 2010, currently I have no pain or weakness in my shoulder. This isn't something that has happened gradually, its just happened. I'd love to be more scientific about this and offer an explanation but I can't, maybe someone else has had the same sudden recovery from an injury, if so post it up as this is a major positive for me.


this is not a suprise as GHRP-2 is more efficient than GHRP-6 the pulse of GH is bigger with GHRP-2


----------

